# Video & Pros 4k



## SaP34US (Nov 19, 2018)

Any pros on that do a lot video how much 4k do you do and how important to have uncropped?


----------



## ethanz (Nov 19, 2018)

I make a lot of interview/one person talking videos. I shoot in 4K with my 1DX2 and edit into 1080. It looks great. The 1.4 crop doesn't really matter to me. Shooting in 4K though takes a lot of storage and processing power, so do it only if you need to.


----------



## SaP34US (Nov 19, 2018)

What about the 1.7 or 1.8 crop of the EOS R? However, ethanz ,I guessing you don't have an EOS R.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 19, 2018)

SaP34US said:


> Any pros on that do a lot video how much 4k do you do and how important to have uncropped?


You do not notice the crop if using a mix of Super 35 cameras and EOS-R. The field of view between the C200 and EOS-R cameras, using same lenses, is quite similar. Actually EOS-R is a good companion for C200 (or C300) as it has the exact 24 (not the 23.9x) frame mode and C-log. Also, EOS-R has a good quality built-in stereo microphone that records usable audio. Extracting stills from All-I clips is also quite useful. My concern is its rather strong rolling shutter and shorter battery life but for the type of videos I take (i.e. short clips of music concerts to fill gaps in the main take by C200), and I guess for interviews too, it doesn't matter.


----------

